# Forbes on Santorum



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Forbes magazine contributor on Rick Santorum.

Regards, Mike

Is Rick Santorum a Closet Animal Rights Activist? - Forbes


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The more info that I see on him, the more he wreaks of socialism. Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just WHO is a person to vote for that isn't going to stab us in the back down the road!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The only one I would trust to do what he says is Ron Paul, and he's somewhat nuts. But, he's been singing the same songs for as long as I can remember and believes what he says. With all of the others you get the "message de jour" to get votes. In my view, Santorum and Gingrich are hypocrites that are just pushing on to only get concessions for their financial backers. Sadly, at the end of the day we'll likely get the best government money can buy.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> Just WHO is a person to vote for that isn't going to stab us in the back down the road!


God only knows!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> Just WHO is a person to vote for that isn't going to stab us in the back down the road!


Like I have said before fellas...I don't see any Reagan types in the field, but the goal should be for change in the White House. We need to focus on that...most likely Romney will get the nod and we need to support him....not necessarily by choice as much as necessity. Santorum always seems to have a "sneer" on his face when asked a pointed question. Grow up man! Mike 120, your probably right about Paul.

Regards, Mike


----------

